# British Resolution



## Mike Kemble (Apr 5, 2007)

Has anyone an image of the British Resolution, WW2 vintage? Was known to be on HX137 convoy inbound to Avonmouth. Departed Halifax on July 6-1941 and arrived Liverpool on July 22.


----------

